# School on Fire



## woodsac (Dec 27, 2005)

Not really :blushing:
But now that you're here...

We had another one of those *WOW *sunsets tonight! On my way home from work, and I knew it was gonna be smoking! So I tried driving out into the desert, but couldn't find a good spot  So I hauled over to an elementary school with some empty desert behind it.

Just for the record...I did not bump the saturation!!! It was just tooooo bright


----------



## Eric. (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow! Good eye Woodsac! The first one I think prefer the most.The netting really keeps you comming back to take a second look. 

This would inspire me to keep my camera in my car, if the trunk didn't leak that is.


----------



## Holly (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW What amazing color!!!  Wonderful shots woodsac!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 28, 2005)

Awesome colours.  Love the first one!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 28, 2005)

woodsac ... the third just speaks volumes!  Nice shots ... great eye!


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 28, 2005)

stunning colours!!
Like that first shot!


----------



## JonK (Dec 28, 2005)

You done it again dude. Love the first one. good POV. Makes it something more than a sunset shot.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 28, 2005)

That first one is stunning! Great captures

Eric


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 28, 2005)

another beautiful sunset, man the sky is just on fire!  great job getting in among the playground equipment to get some unique shots, love the first one! :thumbup:


----------



## micatlady (Dec 28, 2005)

I really like the first one. How fun to shoot through the monkey bars.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 28, 2005)

Great ones, wood!
Love the feeling of #2.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 28, 2005)

Great silhouettes on the frist tow.  That sky is fire!  Nice shots.


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that is a sunset!  Are you in AZ?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

It really was that bright! My first few shots were all *way* overexposed :blushing: 
It took a few shots to get it right. It looked like lava flowing out of the sky!

I'm in CA dirtnapper. Mojave desert, not toooo far from AZ  About 7-8 hrs (from Phoenix) if I remember correctly? Been a long time since I've been there!


----------



## scoob (Dec 28, 2005)

great shots :thumbup:  the sky is really cool!!!


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 28, 2005)

NO WAY! I am from that area...Bakersfield....but now is the frozen pit of hell...New England, Boston area.  I  know the sunsets throughout that area!




			
				woodsac said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> It really was that bright! My first few shots were all *way* overexposed :blushing:
> It took a few shots to get it right. It looked like lava flowing out of the sky!
> ...


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2005)

dirtnapper said:
			
		

> NO WAY! *I am from that area...Bakersfield....*but now is the frozen pit of hell...New England, Boston area. I know the sunsets throughout that area!


 
:thumbup:  
I'm in Ridgecrest :mrgreen:  

Thanks scoob!


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Dec 28, 2005)

Man that is incredible color on the sunset. Nice!


----------



## Wally (Dec 28, 2005)

very, very nice!!


----------



## wxnut (Dec 28, 2005)

I can relate with you on that REALLY being the color. I have a few sunsets where I reduced the saturation, and still get people thinking I bumped it up. Great pictures.

Doug Raflik


----------



## suryad (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG that was nice.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW! amazing colurs!


----------



## charizzi (Dec 30, 2005)

wowowowowow!!!!  Beautiful!!!  *rubs eyes* The clouds look like swirling lava!  Great capture and eye!!


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm... nothing much more to say about the shots that hasn't already been said.  I have to agree with everyone; these are fabulous pictures.  LOVE them.   You sir, have a great eye.


----------



## Alison (Dec 30, 2005)

Fantastic! Love the intense colors and the lines in the first. Really great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2005)

What a sky!
Its beauty makes you feel all dizzy and faint! Wow. So cool!
I like the blue of the sky in the second along with the lines of the swings best (I understand that one better than the first, which is probably why... :roll: ), and the cloud density and colours in the last are --- whommm!


----------



## KunalShingla (Dec 30, 2005)

hello woodsac
yes the WOW....good shots taken man.....love the colours.....1st one my fav...
thx for sharing


----------



## duncanp (Dec 30, 2005)

nice colours good job, but the title got my hopes up


----------



## Mohain (Dec 30, 2005)

No.1 is great. Looks unreal, like something from a sci-fi graphic novel.... or something :lmao:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks again for all the great compliments!!!

LaFoto, #1 is a common 'toy' found at elemtary schools here. It's a dome shape and sits on the ground. The children are able to climb up the angled bars and play inside of it


----------



## df3photo (Dec 31, 2005)

I wish I was there.... perferably under that jungle gym....


----------

